# Video (DVD) activation



## Ocean29 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello everybody, 
I have an X2 (F39) and want to play videos in my navigation system WHEN THE VEHICLE IS STANDING. 
I have a built-in HU_NBT EVO navigation system that can currently only play music. 
Can I activate the video function (DVD) with BimmerCode? 
If so, with what coding is this possible? 
Please give me a short feedback. 
Thanks in advance.


----------

